# Eden Baby Carrier



## soulyluna (Nov 18, 2006)

does anyone have any experience with the Eden Carrier? It looks so soft and snuggly, but i wonder of it's too squishy and feels like the baby might be less supported than in other structured carriers?


----------



## melissabel (May 23, 2005)

I had a velveteen Eden mei tai, I think it makes for a nice snuggly front carry. The body isn't too big for a small baby. However the velveteen is a bit warm for the summer. Also not the best for a back carry as the velveteen is pretty grippy. However they also make an organic canvas version now but I haven't tried one of them.


----------

